
Beware the smart toaster: 18 tips for surviving the surveillance age - mlb_hn
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/28/beware-the-smart-toaster-18-tips-for-surviving-the-surveillance-age
======
mlb_hn
This seems like folk-remedies for issues rather than getting into encryption,
time-deleting messages and ad-blockers (well, I suppose the last one would
probably be bad for their business model).

The issue being that despite all the coverage of data collection with
Cambridge Analytica, the public still doesn't really understand this.
Especially considering The Guardian was one of the publications that broke
that story.

